# frankreich grenze saarland /creutzwald  ???



## marcooo (12. April 2009)

hi leute ich suche ein gewässer im grenznahen frankreich.

hat jemand von euch infos zu den weihern in creutzwald?!

freu mich über jede antwort. dankeeee

(scheine, preise, gewässergrösse,  |kopfkrat )


----------



## myers (23. April 2009)

*AW: frankreich grenze saarland /creutzwald  ???*

Die Weiher dort kenne ich nicht (bin nur an Flüssen und Bächen unterwegs). Aber die Nied, idyllischer, kleiner Fluss und vor Allem sauber. 

Wenn Du dir einen Erlaubnisschein für Gewässer 2. Kategorie kaufst (ich hatte einen Jahresschein für 70€), darfst Du schonmal an die franz. Nied, Saar, Blies, alles in der näheren Umgebung. Angeblich sind auch die drei Weiher in Creutzwald inbegriffen (s.h. hier), ist aber das erste was ich höre...

Den Jahresschein hatte ich bei Angelsport Becker gekauft, da kannst Du mal anrufen, die können Dir bestimmt Details nennen.

[edit]
Lohnt sich erst ab 9. Mai, wenn Hecht und Zander aufgehen. S.h. hier.


----------



## Andy.F (23. April 2009)

*AW: frankreich grenze saarland /creutzwald  ???*

Mit der Jahreskarte von Creutzwald darf man auch an den Weiheranlagen fischen mußt ihn nur da kaufen. Und die machen auch Jährlich besatz rein.
@myers wo gehste denn immer an die Nied? Da war ich noch nicht da ich dachte die Jahreskarte zählt da nicht und wie schaut es mit den Bestimmungen aus für Nied?
Fängste da auch gut Aal.
Gruß


----------



## myers (23. April 2009)

*AW: frankreich grenze saarland /creutzwald  ???*



> die Nied? Da war ich noch nicht da ich dachte die Jahreskarte zählt da nicht und wie schaut es mit den Bestimmungen aus für Nied?


Ich glaub, du hast sogar recht. Angelsport Becker schreibt das aber auf der Website. Aber nach einem Jahr ist mein Französisch eeetwas besser, auf der Karte steht "La Seille, la Nied, [...] ne sont pas du domaine public" - also Gewässer 1. Kategorie? Werd mir morgen ne neue Jahreskarte besorgen und mit dem Chef reden...

Die Creutzwalder Weiher interessieren mich jetzt auch. 
Wie ist es dort auf Hecht? DA wär ich heiß drauf. 
Aal wär auch mal wieder klasse, darf man dort nachts?? *hände-reib*


----------

